# Some pictures of my Tanganyikans



## shon982 (Jun 18, 2010)

Spathodus Erythrodon - My favourite fish I think, awesome guy with great personality 









Paracyprichromis Nigripinnis - Got 10, hoping for a nice colony of them 



























Callochromis Pleurospilus - Got a pair at the moment with wonderful colours on the male and I've added a small group of 5... lost 1 and I think there's 2-3 females from the 4 left 









]









Triglachromis Otostigma - I have a male and female at adult size but they don't seem interested in breeding lol









Tropheus Bemba Orange - I have 10 of these guys, breeding great for me. Just got 27 fry yesturday hehe









Simochromis Diagramma - left over fry from the colony I used to have









Xenotilapia Ochrogenys Ndole - 2 males 3 females, but looking to add more























































I have Ophtalmotilapia Ventralis Zongwe and Cyathopharynx Furcifer Ruziba coming in a few days as well
Dwarf Sumbu Comps, Enantiopus Melanogenys and Xenotilapia Flavipinnis too but in 3 weeks


----------



## karydas (Mar 21, 2005)

Excellent species and photos, well done. If possible I would like to see photos of the whole tank. Keep up the good work.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

*shon982*, you have excellent taste in fish! Many of my favorites. :thumb: Tell us about the tanks and mixes that you're planning.


----------



## shon982 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys 

Tanks are -

7x18x20 - 10 Tropheus Bemba Orange and 4 Eretmodus Cyanostictus 
The Erets are getting big/old/aggressive so I'm trying to sell them and get in new ones
As well as adding a small group of X. red princess since my Tropheus are very well behaved 
Either that or Macrops

4x2.5x2 - 2 male and 3 female Ochrogenys but I want to add more, and 10 Furcifer ruziba which will be brought down to two males and as many females

5x2x2 - 10 Ventralis zongwe (aka orange fin) and looking at getting 6-8 Melanogenys

2x18x18 - a pair of dwarf sumbu comps in 3 weeks.. ill start with 4 though

2x18x18 - fry tank

2x18x18 - a male and female Triglachromis

3x18x20 - 6 Pleurospilus 4 males and 2 females so I'll remove 2 or 3 males, 10 Nigripinnis and 1 spathodus erythrodon (can't find anymore Kigoma variant ones)

3x18x20 - 6-8 flavipinnis in 3 weeks but cant think of tank mates, maybe Julidochromis?


----------



## shon982 (Jun 18, 2010)

My future plans are a 5-6ft 3 tier setup 
With stocking as follows
Tank 1 - O. Nasuta with X. papilio
Tank 2 - C. Foai with C. Microlepidotus
Tank 3 - O. Boops with C. Leptosoma

Once I have my other tanks stocked, sex ratios sorted and sold off what I dont need lol


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice, videos to follow when established right?


----------



## shon982 (Jun 18, 2010)

Haha of course!

Just got so much work to do with all these guys 
I want to get as much done as I can before I start my first year of University


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Man. Every time I come in this forum, I see a thread like this and it makes me go "why are you keeping mbuna?" Then I realize that I don't have the money or time to set up a nice Tang tank and let juvies grow out, etc., yet. Awesome set-ups.


----------



## kiriyama (Oct 20, 2010)

Cheers for posting the pics. very nice, looking forward to seeing the vids when posted :fish: :thumb:


----------



## shon982 (Jun 18, 2010)

Furcifer Ruziba









Trigs









Video


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

the video is not working yet?


----------



## shon982 (Jun 18, 2010)

Try now?

It was being processed by youtube


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

looks nice,
How many furcifers??
Also does that one have a bad tail?


----------



## kiriyama (Oct 20, 2010)

opcorn: awesome =D> 
very jealous, lovely stuff, keep the pics coming, cheers for posting :thumb: 
:fish:


----------



## shon982 (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah, during the shipping one must've broke it's tail
It think it's an ochrogenys instead haha 
But going strong
There are 10 of them

I haven't managed to upload the video of my Ventralis Zongwe yet though

Thanks for the comments


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Very nice collection :thumb:


----------



## baslozer (Aug 22, 2010)

Beautiful tanks mate, i love your tanks.


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice pics.

What type of sand is the white sand in your pics? Thanks.


----------



## shon982 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks again 

The sand is from a hardware store called bunnings here, it is sold as washed play sand for sand pits
It's safe and a lot of people use it here in Australia because it comes out white even underwater
But you need to wash it at least 5 times before putting it into the tank because it's very dirty
Even then your water goes cloudy for a few days, but no problems apart from that
It's very cheap and I use it for all my tanks


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice collection - beautiful fish!


----------

